# Kein Transfer zum TP177B möglich



## Earny (19 Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt wieder ernsthafte Probleme. Der Transfer der WinCCflex-Projektierung ins TP177B funktioniert wieder nicht. Das hatte ich schonmal.
Beim Panel habe ich in "S7-Transfersettings" MPI ausgewählt und die Adresse 3 eingestellt. "Transmission rate" steht auf 187,5 kBit/s.
In "Transfer" habe ich MPI/Profibus gewählt und "Enable Channel" und "Remote Control" angewählt. In Advanced steht die Adresse auch auf 3. Dann stell ich das TB177B auf Transfer. 

In WinCCflex kann ich in "Verbindungen" ebenfalls die Adresse 3 (ich nehme an, die 3 steht für MPI-Adresse 3 des TP177B) für das TP177B erkennen. Als Schnittstelle ist "HMI MPI/DP" ausgewählt.
Beim Generieren gibt es keinen Fehler.

Drücke ich auf "Einstell. zum Transfer" dann ist MPI/DP ausgewählt und die Adresse 3 eingetragen. Es kommt dann noch die Frage mit der Kennwortüberschreibung und dann versucht Flex die Projektierung ins TP177B zu übertragen.

Es kommt dann die Fehlermeldung: "Eine Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden. Überprüfen Sie ihre Einstellungen, Schnittstellen und Kabel."

Ich muss noch dazusagen, ich benutze für die Übertragung ein MPI/LAN-Kabel der Prozessinformatik. Damit habe ich schon öfter WinCCflex-Projektierung ins Panel geladen und bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ich habe auch schon mal mit der Siemens-Hotline telefoniert. Der freundliche Mann war auf einmal etwas kurz angebunden, als er erfuhr, dass ich ein Fremdprodukt einsetze. Er meinte, dass es damit nicht zuverlässig geht und mir gleich eine Liste von Siemensteilen geschickt, die eine Datenübertragung sicher ermöglichen.
Kennt jemand das Problem?

Gruß
Earny


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Juli 2008)

Hallo Earny,

versuche es doch einfach mal über die Ethernet-Schnittstelle.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Earny (20 Juli 2008)

Hallo Onkel Dagobert,
ich habe meinen Fehler noch gefunden. Es war ein Adressenkonflikt. Mein Projektierungsrechner hatte die Stationsadresse 3 - wie das Panel. Ich habe die Adresse in PG/PC-Schnittstelle auf 1 gestellt. 
Jetzt gehts.

Kann man von einem Standard-PC über das Ethernetkabel eine Projektierung ins TP177B laden?

Gruß
Earny


----------



## Andy258 (20 Juli 2008)

Earny schrieb:


> Kann man von einem Standard-PC über das Ethernetkabel eine Projektierung ins TP177B laden?


 
Ja, nur nicht über profibus routen


----------



## Waelder (21 Juli 2008)

Das Problemm kennen wir ;-) Meine Kollegen haben das auch hin und wieder (mal)
@Earny


> Es war ein Adressenkonflikt. Mein Projektierungsrechner hatte die Stationsadresse 3 - wie das Panel.


dass passiert Dir z.B. wenn du den Simulator in WCF aktivierst, dann stellt das WCF die Adresse des Adapters um auf die Adresse des Panels und NICHT mehr zurück. Ist ärgerlich aber wenns einmal passiert ist, dann weisst du es beim nächsten mal.

Hallo Andy, wenn Du ein 177B color hast geht das, aber die monochromes haben keinen NW-Anschluss.

Gruss Wälder


----------

